# FreeBSD Quarterly Status Report – 2021 Q3



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 18, 2021)

<https://www.freebsd.org/status/report-2021-07-2021-09/>​
Note: 



> … $180,000 towards our $2,000,000 spending budget. … a technology roadmap based on input we were receiving … *Please consider making a donation* to help us continue and increase our support for FreeBSD in 2021: https://www.FreeBSDfoundation.org/donate/. …



Nine percent, that needs some more love. I'll donate.

▶ <https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/82120/> if you'd like to continue discussion of the roadmap.


----------



## Crivens (Nov 19, 2021)

If they only had an IBAN...


----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 19, 2021)

If you want an IBAN i can give you mine.


----------

